# Weaponology - US Army Rangers - History Channel



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 16, 2007)

Military Channel -Tuesday Dec. 18th  @ 10:00 pm EST, Weaponology - US Army Rangers


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Dec 16, 2007)

pfft....rangers   hehe


----------



## Looon (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't get the Military channel.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 16, 2007)

That sucks Luna.  Last week when I got my new HD TV..I initially had a little technical difficulty..resulting in the Military Channel being the ONLY DAMN CHANNEL I COULD SEE.  I thought Boon had infiltrated my Cable!:doh:
Thats all better now.  I can see it when I want it.:uhh:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 16, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> I don't get the Military channel.


 
I just got it yesterday.....I'm in love


----------



## Ravage (Dec 16, 2007)

It's gonna be on YT next week so those that don't have MC will be able to enjoy it :)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 18, 2007)

Cool, we are a weapon system now?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 18, 2007)

Well yeah.....

:cool:


----------



## Typhoon (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up, Boon. Got the TV all warmed up and ready to go...


----------



## 275ANGER! (Dec 19, 2007)

Man, there was not a detail about Regiment in the broadcast only about Regiments history and Ranger school.  I am tired of being associated with Ranger School, ITS NOT THE SAME THING! (60 day school vs. a way of life).  Regiment needs its own BUDS/SFAS, RIP/ROP don't cut it anymore; we need something to set us apart from Ranger school and every other Ranger "qualified person".      
Here I go again ranting, see why I am so Angry 

O yeah, who was that clown in the black beret and support unit patch.  "Hey guys I am an Army Ranger, I went to Ranger school". FAG!

My Dad: "Isn't it good that they dont let the enemy know who you guys are?"( Regarding the show not showing current Regiment)
Me: "Dad, we have F'ing bounties on our heads overseas, I am pretty sure the enemy knows which assholes payed them a visit".


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 19, 2007)

Well Anger, that has always been my gripe as well.  I guess it is glad that I missed it last night lol.  They really just need to change the Ranger Tab into something else, but that will never happen.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 19, 2007)

Let me get this straight. THe shows producers think that being Tabbed makes one a Army Ranger, right ?


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 19, 2007)

Ravage said:


> Let me get this straight. THe shows producers think that being Tabbed makes one a Army Ranger, right ?




Wrong! Its a course. The Regiment is different..


----------



## Ravage (Dec 19, 2007)

I know that  I meant about the shows producers.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok, I'll let Boon answer that..:)


----------



## rangerpsych (Dec 19, 2007)

They should make a delta tab. Even after you finish the school you don't know wether you graduated or not.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 19, 2007)

It's an issue that has been beaten to death and gets nowhere lol. 

To sum things up, Ranger School is a course that just about anyone can go through.  It's a leadership/patrolling course that is nice gut check.  When you graduate, you are considered "Ranger Qualified."  If you want details, let me know, as I spent most of my first enlistment there  (see my gulag experience blog entry).

The 75th Ranger Regiment is a unit obviously; not a school. It has it own criteria to meet before you can get to a Batt. (i.e. you have to be airborne qualified to go to RIP. You can be a leg and go to Ranger School), and really has nothing to do with Ranger School.  If you hear about a company of Rangers getting deployed, you probably aren't hearing about a company of tabbed individuals taken in from throughout the Army to form one unit, who are subsequently shipped off to Iraq. That isn't how it works. You are most likely hearing about a company from one of the 3 Ranger Battalions.  

Yes we send all our people to Ranger School.  It is an excellent course to learn the fundamentals of patrolling and all the happy stuff that comes with it.  With that said, it's night and day.

It's been said over and over again, that "The tab is a school and the scroll is a way of life."


----------



## Charlie (Dec 19, 2007)

I fell asleep after 20 minutes...
some good history stuff but not a lot.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 19, 2007)

That lame it was ?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm sure it was because the US Army would not let them film or talk to current personnel


----------



## Looon (Dec 19, 2007)

Im an excellent example of the difference. I never got the opportunity to attend the school.

But, I served in the unit and participated in combat with said unit. I would much rather serve in the unit, whether or not I got to school, than be a leg clerk in the regular Army with a tab.:2c:


----------



## RustyShackleford (Dec 19, 2007)

Ravage said:


> That lame it was ?



Yes Yoda, that lame it was, lol.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Dec 19, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> Im an excellent example of the difference. I never got the opportunity to attend the school.
> 
> But, I served in the unit and participated in combat with said unit. I would much rather serve in the unit, whether or not I got to school, than be a leg clerk in the regular Army with a tab.:2c:



HEY LUNA, TAB CHECK!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 19, 2007)

RustyShackleford said:


> Yes Yoda, that lame it was, lol.



I was thinking the same thing lol


RustyShackleford said:


> HEY LUNA, TAB CHECK!



Doh! :eek:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 19, 2007)

That's just wrong.


----------



## Looon (Dec 19, 2007)

*hahahaha*



RustyShackleford said:


> HEY LUNA, TAB CHECK!


Fuck you cherry!!


----------



## RustyShackleford (Dec 19, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> Fuck you cherry!!



Lol! 

Too bad you can't even CIB or scroll check me!!!  >:{


----------



## EATIII (Dec 19, 2007)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Centermass (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm surprised the producers had CSM (ret) Greenway, but did not have him provide more of a dialogue. 

The Military Channel has had better documentaries concerning Regiment. This one fizzled IMO.


----------



## rangerpsych (Dec 19, 2007)

RustyShackleford said:


> Lol!
> 
> Too bad you can't even CIB or scroll check me!!!  >:{



Cib? ain't awarded 3 you know where to be.


----------



## Typhoon (Dec 19, 2007)

> I'm sure it was because the US Army would not let them film or talk to current personnel


I was really disappointed in that. I was hoping to see some wicked shit get blown up or destroyed with some good rock in the background like in Boon's vids... :)


----------



## Ravage (Jan 2, 2008)

Vid time:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeK6nVBp3lM[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kt1L77_krIY[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHjaCDSgBdw[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGDDt4kWLvI[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MM0xq10x_cY[/ame]


----------

